# Gear Page Disaster



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

It's quite unbelievable actually. They lost everything, basically it's starting over from scratch.

It's one heck of alot of valuable gear info lost. Sad!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Anyway we can take advantage of that "tragedy"


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Anyway we can take advantage of that "tragedy"


I see more traffic here since, but we don't have the volume or content to entertain, plus this a Canadian only site.

In all reality, I'm still pissed they lost everything, it was invaluable to me.

I think they had 10000+ members who had contributed 5+ years worth of gear experiences.

May 15th they will fire up again, within a day they will have twice as many members from around the world and 10 times the content. I'll be one of them.

I think most Canadians by nature lay back and take things in, they aren't up to initiating posts etc... We have some good people here but we really need our lurkers to start adding content and speak up. Another thing is a good portion of gear page content was expensive boutique stuff. Seems whenever I talk about a expensive guitar or amp here I have 3 replies from fellow Canadians that think I'm nuts for spending over $150 on a piece of gear. I'm exagerating of course but you get my gist.

I miss the gear page already.


Jeff


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Well said.... but we need to get our butts in "gear" here and make this the go to site, at least Canada's go to site. Anyone that reads this. The more you put in, the more you get out. So lets get posting and get the data base built up.evilGuitar:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Well said.... but we need to get our butts in "gear" here and make this the go to site, at least Canada's go to site. Anyone that reads this. The more you put in, the more you get out. So lets get posting and get the data base built up.evilGuitar:


 
And may I add that the database should be backed up as well. Scott, you may want to get a physical copy every now and then.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> And may I add that the database should be backed up as well. Scott, you may want to get a physical copy every now and then.


Yes, we should use that Gear Page disaster as a lesson. I will check into that and make sure I get a physical back-up that I can store at home. :thanks5qx:


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> I see more traffic here since, but we don't have the volume or content to entertain, plus this a Canadian only site.
> 
> In all reality, I'm still pissed they lost everything, it was invaluable to me.
> 
> ...


I couldn't agree more and I'll be back there ASAP.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

What are you talking about?:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> What are you talking about?:confused-smiley-010


You've never been to the www.thegearpage.net? It was the most informative gear related forum on the internet. 10,000+ members and millions of posts.


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Jeff Flowerday said:


> You've never been to the www.thegearpage.net? It was the most informative gear related forum on the internet. 10,000+ members and millions of posts.


oh, well nope, i've never been there.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

the gear page was great, at least there is still Har...uh....comedy central


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

Apparently they might have found a backup from 3-4 weeks ago, which is excellent news.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

The one good thing about the Gear Page crash was that I am playing a lot more! But I do miss it too! Hopefully this site keeps getting bigger.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

mario said:


> The one good thing about the Gear Page crash was that I am playing a lot more! But I do miss it too! Hopefully this site keeps getting bigger.:food-smiley-004:


Put the guitar down, they've been back up since Friday or so. :rockon:


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like it crashed again.:confused-smiley-010


----------



## Gilliangirl (Feb 26, 2006)

I'm not familiar with The Gear Page but a mod from TGP posted on the AGF that there's a temporary site set up while TGP is down. Here's the site...

www.BirdsandMoons.com


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

Gilliangirl said:


> I'm not familiar with The Gear Page but a mod from TGP posted on the AGF that there's a temporary site set up while TGP is down. Here's the site...www.BirdsandMoons.com



...wot an odd name for a guitar/gear forum, eh?


----------



## Jeff Flowerday (Jan 23, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...wot an odd name for a guitar/gear forum, eh?


Not really. It's a PRS guitar forum, you either get bird or moon inlays on PRS guitars.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

They are still down over there.



> The Gear Page website is down at present due to a recent hard disk failure. We will continue to update this page as status changes:
> 
> As of the late night of June 2nd, we are still waiting for the webhost to complete setting up the new more secure hard disk configuration. We are doing this to insure that this incident doesn't keep happening. We were "hoping" that the site could come back up Friday, but we have to wait until the new RAID configuration is setup to proceed. We'll get the TGP up and running as soon as possible.


----------

